# Constant Diarrhea At The Work Place



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

How do you all deal with diarrhea at the work place?

Do you tell your boss? Coworker? HR?

What excuses have you made to go to the bathroom when it's urgent?

I once worked in an office where the whole floor (about 50+ people per floor) had only 4 single bathrooms to share (unisex stall) and to make matters worse, they were located right next to the elevator a few feet away from the receptionist. Having constant diarrhea in the morning, id pass the receptionist at least 8 times in the morning to use the restroom and I would be embarrassed.









The excuses I used was "hangover," "had a bad dinner last night," "too much coffee," "something in my eye. must be my makeup," or I'd pull out my phone as if I have an important phone call to make in the bathroom.









Let me know what your excuses are so I can use them when I run out of mine!

LOL


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm pretty lucky - there is a bathroom with quite a few stalls where I work. I use protection for bladder and bowel, so my time in the bathroom is spent changing and disposing of my Depends or other used protection. If people know I use protection (some do), they don't show it. The wet ones get taped in a ball and put in the trash in a plastic shopping bag and the messy ones get the same treatment with the addition of a scented plastic bag.

Frankly other women dispose of maxi pads etc and a nice single mom only a few years older than I disposes of a pink Depend Silhouette every trip to the restroom (we don't discuss this I've just noticed).

Not to mention all of the other women who from the sounds and smell of it have frequent problems with BMs!

I really think we tend to over estimate how much people notice us and our bathroom habits etc. Whenever I freak out about things like this, my brother always says "you're gorgeous, but I have news for you, it's not ALL about you - nobody is going to notice!"


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I was unimaginative when I had to rush to the bathroom. All my brain cells were concentrated on making it in time. I used the old "Something I ate" excuse, which was not actually lying. Everything I ate caused it. I finally broke down and admitted it to my labmates and my boss. My boss actually knew what IBS is and was sympathetic. Yeah, I'm lucky to work there. But I don't tell everyone since it can be a source of snickering among the ignorant. "Something I ate" will have to do for them.


----------



## atilla (Apr 6, 2014)

The best I had with going to the bathroom all the time at work was when they sent me to take a drug test because a co-worker told the boss I had a drug problem and that's what I was doing in the bathroom all the time. I laugh about it now but it wasn't funny back then. Of course I passed the drug test, and just to be nice I had my doctor write a little note for the boss about my IBS, Just to be safe.

For the most part, I don't think people pay atttention to us as much as we think they do.


----------



## fancy1 (May 30, 2014)

I too have to make frequent bathroom trips and some are running and hoping to make it.... comes right out of nowhere and most times it is something I ate.... it could be somthing that never bothered me before and for what ever reason... there I go.... off to the races. I keep a change of clothing here at work as well and have had to use them more than I care to think... I am in the process of trying somthing different to see if it works to help/cure my irritability... I have ordered some Colostrum capsules the ones without magnesium stearate.... and am praying they work as stated in the string titled the same. I will keep you all posted... best of luck to you all!!


----------

